# Neodesha Cages



## Markie (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone used a Neodesha cage for a tegu? There is one for sale around me that is 3 feet long (not sure how wide) and comes with a heat fixture and UV fixture built in. Would this be good to house my tegu in for a few months? Obviously I would have a bigger cage built for him later on.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 1, 2008)

3 feet? maybe 6-7months from hatchling. go big, you'll save in the long run.


----------



## Markie (Aug 1, 2008)

I just need something to house it in for now. I can't build it a large cage until my sister graduates and moves all of her crap out of our condo (in the next couple of months). Besides, it is only $75


----------



## shabazz (Aug 1, 2008)

get it


----------



## ColdThirst (Aug 3, 2008)

I would put off buying it if you dont have the room for a cage right now unless you allready have it in your possesion. That was poor planning but go ahead and get the small cage now and just remember next time that that overlap cost you $75.


----------



## Markie (Aug 4, 2008)

I have room for a cage, just not the 7x3x3 cage my tegu will eventually be in. My sister's furniture will be moved out of here within a week or two, so space is not an issue. The Neodesha is simply being used while the tegu is small and I build the larger cage. I would never let an animal sit in a cage that was too small for it. Also, after my tegu is moved into its larger cage, I will be moving one of my snakes into the Neodesha as I, personally, like the look of them. I'm not quite sure that I see any poor planning anywhere.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks like they're out of business. I found a web site but it's just a search portal. http://www.neodeshacages.com/index.php


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 4, 2008)

what do these cages look like? im just curious because i have never heard of them.


----------



## Markie (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, they are out of business. That's why I really wanted to buy this one! Haha. I don't know how to post pictures and am feeling to lazy right now to try, but here is a link to a pic of some:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/2437/neodesha.jpg">http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/ ... odesha.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

I could have had one when we got our Dumeril Boa. It looked to be hard to heat, but escape proof.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 4, 2008)

ooooh i have seen those in pictures of peoples collection on other sites. they look really nice. does anyone here know why they are out of business?


----------

